# New releases in June



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

This is probably not a massive rumour or anything and is not really that informative either but we have the trade list for June and apart from the Empire stuff we know about there is also, as follows.

Temple of Skulls (Scenery) well ,described as a hill?
Galadhrim Knights (6 figure box)
Galadhrim Warriors (24 figure box)
Empire Battallion (48 figure box)


There will probably be something on the GW site in the next week or so but if anyone has seen any pictures ect. They are all out on the 20th June.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers. If you could post these up everytime you get them (possibly a scan with prices and stuff?) that'd be really appreciated. 

For those interested, here's the Temple of Skulls:



radical_psyker said:


> This is it. Not my photo by the way, I can't remember who originally posted it.


Straight out of the Warriors of Chaos book.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi mate, There is no prices on the price list yet. Best guess is about £18 for the Temple, standard prices for the Galadhrim and either £50 or £55 for the Empire Battallion. Although it will probably be updated when their site is. We usually wait for GW to make them available for pre order before we do so thats usually when we get the full info ect. Usually, by the time we get our price lists they are all but comfirmed on here anyway so there isn't much point in adding these things.

Got to say i'm chuffed to bits to be the first one with some news lol. Although i just had a look and Warseer beat me to it by a few hours, bastards!

Also if its news to anyone, the 2 new Empire Captains, the Sword & Shield is available from indies but not the other option. (Not a shamless plug, its available to all Independent Stockists)


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I right in thinking with new Empire releases that they're the next WHFB rulebook coming out? Or did I completely miss a release of the Empire book?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yer are they coming out with a new army book, I suppose people may have missed this with all the hype of IG but it may just be a model release


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I got the impression it's just a second wave, like the Space Marine releases...


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bon_jovi said:


> There is no prices on the price list yet. Best guess is about £18 for the Temple, standard prices for the Galadhrim and either £50 or £55 for the Empire Battallion.


Temple of Skulls (1 hill) *£15 *

Galadhrim Knights (6 figs) *£12*

Galadhrim Warriors (24 figs) *£15*

Empire Battalion (48 figs) *£55*

Pics of the Galadhrim have already been posted in the *Vaz's news* thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=367796#post367796



bon_jovi said:


> Although it will probably be updated when their site is. We usually wait for GW to make them available for pre order before we do so thats usually when we get the full info ect. Usually, by the time we get our price lists they are all but comfirmed on here anyway so there isn't much point in adding these things.


Yes, GW reserves the right to screw... erm... _alter_ the prices from the indie list as they see fit. :wink:



xiawujing said:


> Am I right in thinking with new Empire releases that they're the next WHFB rulebook coming out? Or did I completely miss a release of the Empire book?





Blue Liger said:


> Yer are they coming out with a new army book, I suppose people may have missed this with all the hype of IG but it may just be a model release


No, no new Empire Army Book (though there is a nifty _Uniforms and Heraldry of The Empire_ background book) this is a "third wave" models release.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers for that radical_psyker. I'm hoping we see more of these fluff books, not that people need to have any further GW input on their modelling, but this looks a good addition to the range for Empire players. Everyone likes pretty pics!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Cheers for that radical_psyker. I'm hoping we see more of these fluff books, not that people need to have any further GW input on their modelling, but this looks a good addition to the range for Empire players. Everyone likes pretty pics!


Well if everybody goes out and buys it *hint*hint* then that should go a long way towards encouraging GW to support future background books! :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Syph said:


> I'm hoping we see more of these fluff books


there is already at least one more prepped, 
if sales pan out there could be something similar for most, if not all fantasy armies


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Any clue as to the army it's for?


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

So when was the last Empire rulebook release then?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

along with 7th edition
they replaced all the figures too


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh ok... I missed it then. I started really caring about WHFB when I saw the new WoC rulebook and realized it was set up right for my style of play.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think a new steam tank is coming out to is it not? Like it has a lot more interior detail and its more expensive? (Which is Retarded IMO)

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yes a new steam tank is comming out, in plastic, for 9 dollars cheaper than the all metal one, which has an interior aswell!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Temple of Skulls and Empire Battalion now up on the GW site for Advance Order - LINK

LotR Galadhrim too, with Haldir and Rúmil. The Guards of the Galadhrim Court look quite spiffy - LINK

Looks like GW have indeed screw... erm... _altered_ the prices: 

Temple of Skulls (1 hill) *£18 *

Galadhrim Knights (6 figs) *£20*

Galadhrim Warriors (24 figs) *£20*

Empire Battalion (48 figs) *£60*

The Temple of Skulls I can understand I guess as it's just one bracket increase, but the Battalion is a trifle odd. I hope it doesn't mean £60 for all Battalions (and therefore 40K Battleforces) or different prices for different ones... ...it does, doesn't it? *sigh* 

Temple of Skulls piccy uploaded just 'cause it's our first good look at it. :wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

£60? Ouch! How long ago were the BFs £50. Doesn't seem like that long tbh!

Cheers for the update in any case radical - that ToS is quite purdy, in a death-killy-skully sorta way!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Battalions/ Battlepacks will retail at different prices, depending on each army £55 - £60 or thereabouts


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

The thing that bothers me is the Lord of the Rings models prices. I am pretty sure 24 Warriors of Rohan are only £15 yet 24 Galadhrim are £20. I really hope thats not gonna be standard. As it is the LotR models were pretty good value.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Syph said:


> Any clue as to the army it's for?


sorry, only just noticed this, 
unfortunately not, mainly as I don't know which of two they went with in the end


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

well considering the empire battlelion would normally cost around £79 if you buy all the figures individually then yeah its a fair enough price. Still a tad to expensive considering a baneblade is £60 and far better.


----------

